# The Strongest Barkers



## dcw (Nov 22, 2005)

One of the things I look for in a potential stud dog, or parents of a puppy, is the intensity and strength of their bark. A few dogs are real barking machines, for example, Nick Heiligenbosch, Max V Tiekerhook, Troll Nachbarschaft, etc. I don't look for just the duration of the bark, but the deepness and seriousness of it. Who do you think are some of the strongest barkers out there currently? I'm searching for the correct stud dog for a very good working line bitch I own, and this is an important consideration. Thanks.


----------



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

Your really looking to breed a dog for its bark?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Gosh I hope your looking for more than a strong bark !!

My aussie has the biggest strongest bark of anything I've heard lately)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bet the PDB messageboard would have alot of feedback on this subject.







maybe the question would be better answered there?


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing turns me off more than a barker. Isn't it funny how different people can appreciate different things.

It is all I can do not to poison the neghbors yapper.


----------



## dcw (Nov 22, 2005)

No, I would not breed a dog just for its bark. However, to overlook this, is a mistake IMHO. Dogs show response to pressure through various means. The bark is no exception. A good helper can read a lot about a dog though the pitch and intensity of the bark. A high pitched whiney bark can reveal stress. Of course many other factors play into the sureness or lack thereof besides just the bark. However, to ignore a key element of how a dog communicates and handles the stress of the moment, is a mistake, in my opinion. 
DCW


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

DCW, You are absolutely correct, in the bark tells you a lot about the dog, especially in the work...for people who donot work their dog in a stressful vocation this might not be as important, and by no means is it a beall for breeding as I am aware you know, but it does tell me alot when I'm doing helper work about the dog, and various components of it handling of the work.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

How about a high-pitch prey bark...that is not stress, that is prey? Some dogs are more prey-orientated and usually the bark is more high-pitch in prey...


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

High pitched can be prey, it can be prey and stress, it can be stress, or it can be natural.....this is why the trainer has to be able to read dogs, for this bark to be something the OP wants.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't see the OP question like something that crazy. You want to breed a dog for what it haves, nerves, seriousness, aggression, courage, etc. We all agree on that, but you can't "see" those characteristics as you see colour or height. You have to look at behaviours that show you what you are looking for and the way the dog barks is one of the many tools you have. Thunderpaws says that bark is an important consideration, not the reason to breed with, and bark is a point as valid as any other.



> Originally Posted By: SuperpupHow about a high-pitch prey bark...that is not stress, that is prey? Some dogs are more prey-orientated and usually the bark is more high-pitch in prey...


Exactly, and DCW want seriousness, not only prey, that's how the way the dog barks is telling something to the OP.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Why do you think that Gene England has worked with lots of people teaching the dogs to bark?


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

You can train the bark and hold to have that intensity and deepness "like" Max Tiekerhook. Long story short (because i dont have time right now) you have the dog do a possession scenario over the sleeve while the helper agitates him in a civil manner. Of course it will take a lot of these type of scenarios and a lot of repitition and time. Eventually when you take all that away and the dog comes into the blind he will have that same intensity.

Of course all this depends on how intense and deep your dog's bark is to begin with when being civil. But when you get done it will be as deep and intense your dog can give.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

But, even with the trained versus natural barkers, there is a slight difference you can tell.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

But yet you are not teaching the dog a deeper bark _per se_, you are teaching the dog to be more civil or to gain confidence so the bark becomes deeper. Then the roof of how confident or civil the dog can get still depends on genetics.


----------



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

thats why i said it would be as deep and intense as it could be based on how that individual dog is while being civil.

Either way its better sounding then that pray yelp lol.


----------

